# Thinking of adding a second puppy...



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't been active on this forum for quite some time.

Some background on my current life:

My GSD and I have been very active, and he has some titles in Rally and Agility, and it is amazing. He is the light of my life, the biggest goofball, and SO MUCH FUN to work with. Now, it wasn't all sunshine and roses to get here. We did a lot of work in the Control Unleashed program, and so much work at attention/focus. It's helped tremendously - at a rally trial last month we got the "Spirit of Rally" and the judge said "He looks at you like you're a piece of steak!" I love this dog more than anything. I have (perhaps lofty) dreams of earning our CATCH and maybe an ARCH title. Doing some Nosework or Freestyle when he gets older. But, when he does start to get older I will want to continue competing in agility. So, I am starting to think about adding a puppy to our home.

This wouldn't happen until my husband and I buy a house. We are looking now, with 2 dogs in mind, but I don't anticipate us buying until late 2015/early 2016. So, new dog wouldn't come into the house until late 2016 at the earliest, 2017 most likely.

With all this in mind, I have a few questions:

What do I need to anticipate with adding a second dog? I know costs will double (food, vet, training, insurance, boarding, etc). 

What do I need to know? Growing up we had multiple dogs, but the family never really trained them and I was too young to notice new dynamics.

When should I start looking for a breeder? How soon is "too soon" to start talking to them? 

My current dog loves other dogs to play with, but would a male or female be better? Does it really matter?

My main training focus with the new dog would be agility, so I think I want a working line, on the smaller side, with good nerves/temperament. Prey drive not too crazy (we have cats), loves to work, but can also settle down and relax. Closer to South Eastern PA would be nice, but I'm willing to drive/ship for the right dog. I prefer the darker/saturated colors, but that isn't super important.

If anyone can let me know of breeders that might work for me, please let me know (pm is fine!) and also about when I should contact them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

heatherr said:


> What do I need to anticipate with adding a second dog? I know costs will double (food, vet, training, insurance, boarding, etc).


Yes, the costs will double. Make sure you have enough time to split between both dogs, they both need attention. Be prepared to possibly have to crate and rotate if the dogs do not get along.



heatherr said:


> What do I need to know? Growing up we had multiple dogs, but the family never really trained them and I was too young to notice new dynamics.


I find having 2 dogs to be really easy. My GSD is very well behaved, is a joy to live with, listens and is my shadow. He helped me raise my Dalmatian. My Dal followed him around and did what he did. I also worked with him and trained him but my GSD was a great help. Now I have 2 well behaved dogs that are both joys to live with, they both listen and they are both my shadow. 



heatherr said:


> When should I start looking for a breeder? How soon is "too soon" to start talking to them?


I am going to be getting a 3rd dog in late 2015/early 2016 and I am already in contact with breeders. I want to be prepared, learn about the breeders, get to know them, see what they produce and have other options incase something falls through.



heatherr said:


> My current dog loves other dogs to play with, but would a male or female be better? Does it really matter?


People will suggest that you go with the opposite sex of what you have. Male/female seems to be the safest bet but I do not like females so I have multiple males and my males get along GREAT. My next puppy will also be a male. If your dog is good with both and you don't think there will be an issue then choose which sex you want.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think given your level of involvement with your current dog and the fact that you are thinking ahead speaks volumes. Most of the answers to the questions would vary depending on the specific dynamics between individual dogs, but in general, I think you'll be fine. I've found the dynamics are a lot more different when going from 3 or more dogs to 2. I've never had issues with two dogs, in various combinations.

If you see breeders you like, I don't think it's too soon to start chatting. Some may have waiting lists a year or more out. I was talking with a breeder in 2008 and didn't buy a dog from them until over 2 years later. I saw a stud dog I liked and it gave me some time to see him in person and see what he was producing before I committed (I ended up getting a puppy from a repeat litter).


----------

